

'Black Boxes' to monitor all Internet and phone data in the UK - tombot
http://www.channel4.com/news/black-boxes-to-monitor-all-internet-and-phone-data

======
drucken
So, the UK intelligence services are openly admitting to being able to decrypt
TLS/SSL connections, which by the way also include AES?

~~~
josephagoss
Apparently Google will supply the SSL keys.

~~~
wgx
For EVERY session?

